# Where can I find peat moss? Or basically peat?



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

its easy to find at home and garden type places, home depot or plant nurseries.

just make sure it is natural stuff, with no chemicals added.


----------



## sostoudt (Aug 22, 2008)

ireland, they have big bogs of it lol


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It's called Canadian peat=organic.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

WalMart, Lowes, Home Depot... I most recently saw some Schultz canadian peat moss at WalMart.

You don't want to use much at all- a VERY light sprinkling, you should still be able to see through it to the tank glass. Use too much and you'll end up with a plummeting pH, tannins, and green water.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

You just need a handful or two of peat, not pounds of it.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

lol a weapon for disaster for my 60 gallon..... Say would eco complete just suffice well enough to grow acidic plants anyway?


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

Does your eco complete have a lot of white pieces in it? I myself just bought 8 bags of the stuff it looked pretty good throught the bag but when I opened it I found lots of peices of shell and crushed coral. I spent a few hours and picked as much of it as I could. Also it was not gravel but almost the same size as my flourite black sand.

When I put it in the tank and filled it my ph went up more than .5 there was a sprinkling of peat under neath it so i did lots of water changes and now its back down.

From what I hear every batch of eco complete is different.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> It's called Canadian peat=organic.





lauraleellbp said:


> WalMart, Lowes, Home Depot... I most recently saw some Schultz canadian peat moss at WalMart.
> 
> You don't want to use much at all- a VERY light sprinkling, you should still be able to see through it to the tank glass. Use too much and you'll end up with a plummeting pH, tannins, and green water.



So the Schultz Canadian peat moss will work? Looking to lower the pH in my CRS tanks.










Yes, I know about ADA AS but I still want to use peat.

Sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

No problem


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have used it two ways. One, in a micron bag in the filter, and the other way I am presently doing is: I placed a couple good sized handfuls in a 5 gal bucket with water, let it soak a couple days, take a container{I use the clear one that comes with a cut pineapple}, place paper towels over the top, pour the peat and water through and let it strain out through. What you are left with is a 'tea' colored liquid, which I add to the tank during water changes.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol. Called Lowes. They don't carry any organic ones, neither does Home Depot. Wal-Mart doesn't have any in...at all, or so they say.

What the...?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I got mine from a very old, very nice nursery.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

epicfish said:


> lol. Called Lowes. They don't carry any organic ones, neither does Home Depot. Wal-Mart doesn't have any in...at all, or so they say.
> 
> What the...?


Walmart gets rid of their garden stuff in august.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

epicfish said:


> So the Schultz Canadian peat moss will work? Looking to lower the pH in my CRS tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a bag of Schultz Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss which is different from your picture.

I got mine from Home Depot.

http://shopping.mytelus.com/shop/product--catId_1001231__locale_en__productId_5025414.html

http://wholesale-garden-supplies.com/product.php?productid=803

I can mail you some if you don't won't to buy a whole bag.


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

Left C said:


> I have a bag of Schultz Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss which is different from your picture.
> 
> I got mine from Home Depot.
> 
> ...


be careful of the stuff in those types of bags.. I got some from Home Depot,(and even some that the local pet store was selling:icon_eek,and although it doesn't say ANYTHING on the bag about chemicals..it did have something in it.. 
put some in a jug of water (2 liter bottle) shake the crap out of it every chance you get for a few days,then test the water with a Nitrate test..several bags from different places all showed high levels of nitrate after doing this. I ended up buying a big square compressed bale from Lowe's I think it was,brand;Premier Sphagnum peat moss;green/white compressed bale


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

icom said:


> be careful of the stuff in those types of bags.. I got some from Home Depot,(and even some that the local pet store was selling:icon_eek,and although it doesn't say ANYTHING on the bag about chemicals..it did have something in it..
> put some in a jug of water (2 liter bottle) shake the crap out of it every chance you get for a few days,then test the water with a Nitrate test..several bags from different places all showed high levels of nitrate after doing this. I ended up buying a big square compressed bale from Lowe's I think it was,brand;Premier Sphagnum peat moss;green/white compressed bale


That's a very good tip. I'll check it out.

Thanks!
Left C


----------

